# £100 for a new grinder - home use



## Colintunnicliffe (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All, I have around £100-£150ish for a grinder, home use for pairing with my Brasilia Roma (2 group) which works a beauty by the way - LOVE it!

I`m looking for a doser version and one that is not `that` large...

Any advise please - I now have all the toys - but not the most important part of that coffee making experience, buying ground is never cool hey...

Cheers

Colin


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Coffeechap is the man to speak too. Happy hunting


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you can just reach £200 I would say that opens up some serious grinders for your 2 group . Where did you pick up from eBay !


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

yeah another £50 would open up a few more possibilities, it may seem a lot but you don't want to be feeling you aren't getting the most out of your machine and having to buy a better grinder in 6 months time.

Keep an eye on gumtree and ebay for deals within your price range.

Is the doser a dealbreaker? I personally think its a bit overkill for home users (you dont want coffee going stale in it) and there are probably some good deals in doserless too.


----------



## Colintunnicliffe (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheers guys - I`m happy to push it, I know this is the major `bit of kit` - so yes - kids can have another meal of bread and water 

Doser - not a deabreaker, especially if overkill, happy to drop it if you guys think better - I want to have all the kit to achieve the fresh coffee taste. Ive been making coffee from ground for ever - but this is my first proper machine, up till now been on stove top! So I know I need to grind my own to really get the benefit.

Yes - the machine from Ebay - real bargain got it for £400 - from a shut down coffee shop.

Coffeechap - can you help?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well done Colin! And the kids can always have bread, water and coffee. Yep agree with others , there are some cracking grinders out there for £250 region, do you have any space left after your last purchase?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Doser isnt overkill if you single dose.. In fact you will get less clumps.


----------



## Colintunnicliffe (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes I have about 400-500mm ish - but it`ll need to fit under wall mounted cupboard - so I recon about 600mm high...

Throw some names and details at me please


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Doser models

Anfim (Super*) Caimano * if you can find one

Mazzer SJ/Major/Royal

Compak k10

All can be found


----------



## Colintunnicliffe (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheers I`ll check these out!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Doser models
> 
> Anfim (Super*) Caimano * if you can find one
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

As an example of what can be had for £100:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LA-CIMBALI-MAGNUM-COFFEE-GRINDER-AND-KNOCKOUT-DRAW-/161053995400?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AB%3AEOIBUAA%3AGB%3A3160&item=161053995400&nma=true&si=Ok4fLoIExiXOTiILtMl4e%252FYBELo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great grinder, might not fit the space though .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffeechap has a Brasillia RR45 in mint condition that I am guessing will be around £150


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you don't want the hassle of a doser and are prepared to do some scouting around the Brasilia/Rossi RR55 OD is also worth looking for, I love mine it's made a huge difference to my coffee.


----------



## Colintunnicliffe (Jul 2, 2013)

Coffee chat - the Brasillia RR45 £150? Please let me know - I`d be keen to know if that was available please - thanks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes the rr45 is available


----------



## Colintunnicliffe (Jul 2, 2013)

Great - can you send me a pic of it - good condition? what price? ([email protected]) thanks!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

£100 will easily get you a used commercial model from eBay. Just keep an eye out. Cunill/Fracino models are often cheap.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi and sorry to hijack this thread but I have just upgraded from a Gaggia Baby class to a Fracino Cherub and I am now on the lookout for a decent grinder with a budget of £150-200.

From reading posts on this forum I understand the grind is crucial to getting good results from these machines so any suggestions on a decent grinder would be appreciated, or perhaps coffeechap has something suitable?

Space is not to much of an issue so would consider a commercial grinder but I don't want anything too big!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How would you classify to big? A am example a magnum was picked up on eBay for under £100 the other day.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

I guess something the wife isn't going to moan about taking up to much space!

I am new to the grinder market and have been thinking about something along the lines of a rancilio rocky type grinder but reading threads on here I'm not sure I would get the best out of my cherub with one so am open to ideas and advise


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

If you wait around on eBay then you can probably get a Mazzer for £200 odd. I paid about £180 for my Mini, and sold my Super Jolly which had been thoroughly cleaned for £185.


----------



## Colintunnicliffe (Jul 2, 2013)

OK - what does anyone think of these - BODUM 10903-01UK Bistro Electric Coffee Grinder - http://www.bodum.com/gb/en-us/shop/detail/10903-01UK

Available on Amazon for £85....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Colintunnicliffe said:


> OK - what does anyone think of these - BODUM 10903-01UK Bistro Electric Coffee Grinder - http://www.bodum.com/gb/en-us/shop/detail/10903-01UK
> 
> Available on Amazon for £85....


Not even with the shitty end of a bargepole mate, they might be ok for pourover etc but not for espresso.


----------



## Colintunnicliffe (Jul 2, 2013)

Good stuff - pleased you are thinking the same, I`ll let my (lacking in knowledge) `advisor` know! Thanks!


----------

